# Residencia help



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi my wife and I are in the process of buying a house in gandia we have two kids and my wife's mum and stepdad are also moving out we are all living in the same house !!!! My wife is a spanish teacher in a secondary school in the UK and I am a postman my wife's mum is retired and her husband has 2 years left before he gets a pension our problem is this we plan on renting out the top floor of our new home to holidaymakers and my wife plans to do private tuition to spanish people wanting to learn English or English people wanting to learn spanish but we have just been told that our children wouldn't be able to go to school here if they are not residents.Our solicitor in spain says it is no problem and she can sort it but we have about £10000 in savings when we move over we just have no way of providing proof of income as we won't have jobs when we first come over.Any advice would be gratefully received:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow you're taking a big step buying a house before you've sorted out the practicalities. I hope you've researched all this well because you could be in for a very hard time in the current economic climate.

For residencia, you usually need to prove you have around 600€/ person/ month paid into a Spanish bank account plus proof of healthcare. This includes the kids, and some areas ask for savings above this. You have 90 days to register so you could avoid having to prove this income if your wife is paying her autonomo and registered as self employed by then. Assuming he isn't working, the stepdad will have to make his own arrangements for residence- as he is not a dependant of your wife.

I think there is something about buying a house over a certain value which allows you to get your NIE or residency. I'm not sure but anyway, none of that is going to help you to actually afford to live with very little savings.

I hope you already know, but the job market is very bad in Spain, much worse than the UK, so you and stepdad may struggle hugely to find work. English teaching is in demand in most areas but it takes time to build clients and tends not to be well paid. It's hard to imagine that your wife will earn anything like as much as she does in the UK. Much as she is qualified to teach Spanish, she should probably also get her CELTA to teach English. 

You will have to get permission, maybe licenses, to rent out the top floor to holidaymakers and this could take a long time in Spain, and would probably cost a bit in fees and alterations to the property.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

brocher said:


> ...
> 
> I think there is something about buying a house over a certain value which allows you to get your NIE or residency. I'm not sure but anyway, none of that is going to help you to actually afford to live with very little savings.
> 
> ...



That's only really appropriate to non-EU members as EU members have the right of residency already. The figure is 500k.


To the OP, please rethink this as (INHO) you seem to be rushing into this without having done much homework.

Renting to holiday makers now requires a tourist license which means you have to have fire and safety certificates etc., possibly an energy certificate (CEE) plus lots more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dazroberts1 said:


> Hi my wife and I are in the process of buying a house in gandia we have two kids and my wife's mum and stepdad are also moving out we are all living in the same house !!!! My wife is a spanish teacher in a secondary school in the UK and I am a postman my wife's mum is retired and her husband has 2 years left before he gets a pension our problem is this we plan on renting out the top floor of our new home to holidaymakers and my wife plans to do private tuition to spanish people wanting to learn English or English people wanting to learn spanish but we have just been told that our children wouldn't be able to go to school here if they are not residents.Our solicitor in spain says it is no problem and she can sort it but we have about £10000 in savings when we move over we just have no way of providing proof of income as we won't have jobs when we first come over.Any advice would be gratefully received:



yes - I mostly go along with what brocher says

owning a property outright _will _count as funds as far as getting the resident certs is concerned (but as snikpoh says, I think she's referring to the res visa for non-EU citizens) - but yes, your wife's parents will have to show independent finds/income - if your mil has a state pension that will be fine & her husband can register as her dependent 

you will also all have to have healthcare provision in place

10,000 € won't go far though - it will maybe last a few months (& might be totally swallowed by any licences/alterations needed in order to let part of the property) - so if you'll be relying on an income from the holiday lets or teaching - I'm not sure I personally would take the chance - if it all goes wrong there's no safety net

your children would in fact be able to attend school, even if you weren't legally registered residents - but that doesn't mean you don't have to register - you are expected to, there are many other things that you _will _need that registration card/cert for, & you will also have to make tax declarations (not that I'm suggesting that you don't intend to) 

you don't say how old your children are, but if they're over the age of 10 you really need to think about budgeting for private International school unless they are already fluent Spanish speakers

if I were your wife I'd be looking for a job in one, too


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> That's only really appropriate to non-EU members as EU members have the right of residency already. The figure is 500k.
> 
> 
> To the OP, please rethink this as (INHO) you seem to be rushing into this without having done much homework.
> ...


So as Snikpoh says buying a property doesn't really help your situation re. Residencia at all, and even if it did it certainly doesn't help you all earn a living. 

I also thought much of your savings could be eaten up just doing alts to your property to reach H&S standards etc. and the other in incidentals inevitable with a move.There is also the hurdle of how slow it can be to get licenses, etc in Spain.

Not even sure if the International schools will have much interest in a Spanish teacher from the UK- it would be different if she was a qualified English teacher, or a maths or science teacher. Anyhow you are very limited applying for jobs and getting a start in Int School teaching if you have already bought the house- better if you can go where the work is. 

Xab makes another good point- how old are your children?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> *So as Snikpoh says buying a property doesn't really help your situation re. Residencia* at all, and even if it did it certainly doesn't help you all earn a living.
> 
> I also thought much of your savings could be eaten up just doing alts to your property to reach H&S standards etc. and the other in incidentals inevitable with a move.There is also the hurdle of how slow it can be to get licenses, etc in Spain.
> 
> ...


yes it does help, inasmach as it would be considered 'funds'

not that you actually live on it....


----------



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi the kids are 4 and 7 we've found out we qualify for free healthcare for 2 years for me my wife and the kids so that's one thing done and dusted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dazroberts1 said:


> Hi the kids are 4 and 7 we've found out we qualify for free healthcare for 2 years for me my wife and the kids so that's one thing done and dusted.


when will you be coming & how will you be qualifying for healthcare?

at 4 & 7 the kids will be fine in Spanish school


----------



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hopefully will be out towards the end of March we have got these forms called residual s1 they stop doing it in April so we have just managed to get in it's based on the national insurance contributions u have made over 3 years


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dazroberts1 said:


> Hopefully will be out towards the end of March we have got these forms called residual s1 they stop doing it in April so we have just managed to get in it's based on the national insurance contributions u have made over 3 years


well done - you'll just scrape in with them then


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just a word of warning, I am currently in the process of residencia and after showing my S1 certificate(which runs for 12 months) I was told, 'no good'. It seems they want private healthcare for the duration of your proposed stay. My proposed stay is permanente so I guess that puts the S1 out of the window.

Im not trying to make things difficult for you, its just better to be prepared othgerwise you will make a number of unnecessary trips to register. I have been back and forth to Madrid 3 times this week. Also check whether the extranjeros you will be using is the correct one and whether you need to book an appointment.

I didn't know any of this so my first visit was to the wrong extranjeros(it was for non EU only) I only found out after long waits. The following day I arrived at the correct place to be told I needed an appointment which I had to make online. My waiting time is 2 weeks, which by all accounts isn't too bad.

Good luck with it all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> Just a word of warning, I am currently in the process of residencia and after showing my S1 certificate(which runs for 12 months) I was told, 'no good'. It seems they want private healthcare for the duration of your proposed stay. My proposed stay is permanente so I guess that puts the S1 out of the window.
> 
> Im not trying to make things difficult for you, its just better to be prepared othgerwise you will make a number of unnecessary trips to register. I have been back and forth to Madrid 3 times this week. Also check whether the extranjeros you will be using is the correct one and whether you need to book an appointment.
> 
> ...


go to the INSS & get the S1 stamped/validated

they can't refuse it - it's as good as health insurance


----------

